
EFF: Don’t Mix Policing with Covid-19 Contact Tracing - zoobab
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/06/dont-mix-policing-covid-19-contact-tracing
======
mikece
Is the suggestion that undercover cops are roving the crowds to get
identifiers from people's phones with such apps? I would think a Stinray or
other SIGINT devices would yield a lot more (and more usefule) data.

~~~
salawat
The point is they'd have access to both, and the cat is already out of the bag
on that. We already know they'll gleefully engage in parallel construction in
the name of "winning".

EFF needs to smell wake up and smell the roses on this one. No authority can
be trusted with any type of contact tracing technology.

